# Can't get hostname for your address

## t00

Hallo

wer kann mir bei diesem Fehler helfen?

der Server steht in NL und wenn ich über die Console zum vpn von ovh connecten will mit diesem Befehl

mysql -h vpsxxx.ovh.net --port=1200 -u userxx -p

ist der error :

ERROR 1042 (HY000): Can't get hostname for your address

das Login funktioniert 100% von anderen Servern mit Ubuntu oder Debian kann ich zugreifen.

Wer weiss woran das liegt?

cat /proc/version

Linux version 4.8.17-hardened-r2 (root@bla) (gcc version 4.9.4 (Gentoo Hardened 4.9.4 p1.0, pie-0.6.4) ) #1 SMP Thu Mar 2 18:21:40 CET 2017

Besten Dank

Gruess

t00

----------

## 3PO

Evtl. hilft ja das:

http://stackoverflow.com/questions/5118151/mysql-error-cant-get-hostname-from-your-ip-address

----------

## t00

huhu,

leider nein, ich vermute eher das was mit dem ptr falsch ist.

aber ich hab 0 plan vom ptr

Gruess

----------

## 3PO

Hast Du denn eine Firewall am laufen?

----------

## t00

Salü 3P0

nein sind keine am laufen, schon paar mal gecheckt.

Gruss

T00

----------

